# Bear Charge Package



## seed (Jan 4, 2011)

Does anyone have one of these and how do you like it? Is it smooth, loud? Durable? etc.


----------



## Cozy23 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just bought the package deal from Bass Pro a couple weeks ago. I like it so far, though I am new to archery, I think it is a bow for a beginner but it gets the job done. I bought it on a Friday, sighted it in Saturday and killed my first deer with it Sunday. Its actually pretty quiet. I was leaning towards a Diamond but went with the Bear because of the better quality parts with the package (Whisker Biscuit, Quiver, Sights). In my opinion, this is all a bowhunter needs from a bow. No need to pay thousands of dollars for one.


----------



## hutch80 (Sep 17, 2010)

I bought the bear strike in august and couldnt be happier! I do believe the charge is the the exact same bow as the strike only without the dual string supressors. The single cam with adjustable inner cam set up is an awsome design. They shoot great! Quiet, very smooth, fast, super accurate, and feel great in the hand.


----------



## seed (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I went to an archery shop today to try one out for the first time. And almost ripped the fletching off my first arrow with my second. 
It wasn't sighted in obviously so I didn't hit what I was aiming at but I was really impressed with the way I grouped my first two arrows. Almost bought it right then.


----------



## 69chevey (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll have to say for a company thats been around for a long time, I think you get the most for your money !!


----------



## DaveJ (Sep 6, 2010)

I hunted all season with that bow. Very quiet, and super durable. I dropped it from my stand and nothing broke and was still sighted in (lucky me). Well worth the price.


----------

